
For the third time, a Brazilian judge has blocked nationwide access to WhatsApp - lucaspottersky
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-36836674
======
CarolineW
The discussion appears to be over here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12123544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12123544)

~~~
knowaveragejoe
It was, anyways. Fell off the front page after only 2 hours. Not sure what the
deal is.

~~~
notatoad
That is pretty weird. This one is flagged, is older, and has less points but
it's on the front page instead of the other one.

~~~
secfirstmd
Happen to with a breaking article on German train axe attack also for some
reason.

------
vegabook
brave move given:

a) widespread street protests barely a year ago. This is hardly a policy
likely to endear the government to the population.

b) Olympics coming up with zillions of foreigners entering the country, all
armed with Whatsapp.

------
J5892
Damnit Brazil. Stop that.

------
meira
Awesome!

